# I need ideas!



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok y'all I need some of ur brain power. Lol. As some of u know, I am parts counter person for a Toyota dealer. I sell parts, anything from brake pads to touch up paint. Our dealer has a seperate location for parts and service. The service center is 2 miles down the street from the sales building. Because of this we have a very large retail area for parts and we want to use this to our advantage. The only down fall of this building is we don't have wall space, most of the walls surounding the retail area is glass. 

So this is where I need ur guys' help. What would u like to see at a car dealership while ur waiting for ur service to get done. We have the usual refreshment area, the lounge has a kids room, quiet room, and 2 large tvs. In parts we have the usual, air freshners, greeting cards, toy cars, cleaners and do dads. But we are looking for something different fun and unique. If I can I will get pics of what our area looks like. Thanks


----------



## Buddhasmommy (Aug 23, 2012)

Charging station for phones, iPads and stuff and maybe some computers for customer use.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Buddhasmommy said:


> Charging station for phones, iPads and stuff and maybe some computers for customer use.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hmmhmmm well, we have free wifi and lotsa accessories for sale. I was tryin to think of more things to sell or generate sales. But I do like the idea of loaner ipads. I think I've seen that before:thumbsup:


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

What about selling back seat covers so the dogs can sit without messing up the seats... I would buy it especially if its for a new car.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Armando said:


> What about selling back seat covers so the dogs can sit without messing up the seats... I would buy it especially if its for a new car.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We had some but they were kinda pricey. What would u be willing to pay for something like that?


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> We had some but they were kinda pricey. What would u be willing to pay for something like that?


Mmm probably around $75 for like a truck/SUV or trunk (seen them the other day) and maybe around the $40-$55 rage for a car. And a couple free air trees!  lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

Or dog bumper stickers for BSL, "pitbull" stickers? Idk just a couple thoughts.




















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It sounds like you guys have a GREAT service area!! Most of the places we go to are soooooooo boring!! Lol! I honestly can't think of much else you all would need! Well..... A Starbucks would be nice.... Or a sub/grinder/hoagie (or whatever you call them!) would be a way to make some sales. Or in the summer, a frozen yogurt area or soft serve ice cream machine!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I dunno if I can get the pit bull stickers in here Armando. But I do like the sticker idea, maybe some vehicle related stickers... I gotta find a reliable vendor. And yes Coach, in house food wood be nice, as long as I'm not in charge of it lolol

Here's some pics of our set up.


----------



## Armando (Dec 26, 2012)

That's a pretty nice setup. I just thought it was a small room with chairs a couple TV's and a coffee machine. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Armando said:


> That's a pretty nice setup. I just thought it was a small room with chairs a couple TV's and a coffee machine. Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I tried to explain how big it was lol. And I didn't even get a shot of the lower lounge where the tvs are. Lol.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> It sounds like you guys have a GREAT service area!! Most of the places we go to are soooooooo boring!! Lol! I honestly can't think of much else you all would need! Well..... A Starbucks would be nice.... Or a sub/grinder/hoagie (or whatever you call them!) would be a way to make some sales. Or in the summer, a frozen yogurt area or soft serve ice cream machine!


I'm gonna have to agree with this lol. 
Our ford dealer has a bounce house for kids. I thought it was cool.....lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

The display case would look awesome jam packed with off road goodies and go fast things!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> The display case would look awesome jam packed with off road goodies and go fast things!


ur right! its just a matter of my boss givin me the ok. i love off roading myself and think that some parts and pics would be good to display. the go fast stuff like superchargers are pricey even for a dealer to buy ...


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

You need this:


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe not that extreme.... It is doubtful to me that the Wheeling crowd is going to be hanging out at the dealership. I could see maybe cold air intakes, chips some arb products. The kind of things that the weekend warrior types like.


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought my Windstar at Folsom Lake Toyota about 10 years ago, Used, and it was the biggest piece of garbage for what I paid. 12,200.00 and the brakes started going out three week after I bought it. Then the electrical not too long after. Pretty soon the door locks were locking and unlocking by themselves. LOL May have just been a bad van, but I LET THEM TAKE IT BACK. long story short, now I have my Ram pickup and I am happy with it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

BullyGal said:


> You need this:


HAHA! Every service center needs Clarkson, May and Hammond! "POWER!" Love it Kayla! Great suggestion.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I would seriously just come in there to sit and listen to them BS all day lol Its got to be short hair Hammond though. I don't like this long hair mess he's got going on lately.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Lacy Lou said:


> I bought my Windstar at Folsom Lake Toyota about 10 years ago, Used, and it was the biggest piece of garbage for what I paid. 12,200.00 and the brakes started going out three week after I bought it. Then the electrical not too long after. Pretty soon the door locks were locking and unlocking by themselves. LOL May have just been a bad van, but I LET THEM TAKE IT BACK. long story short, now I have my Ram pickup and I am happy with it.


so...... ur holding it against a Toyota dealer cuz ur Ford was a piece of crap? LOL .... no offense it just sounds funny.

besides, i sell parts not cars. if i sold cars i wouldnt have sold u a windstar... garbage vans.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

oh and yes, i want an engine table for home and i LOVE Top Gear!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I should have kept my old engine block!!! DANGITALL


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

Armando said:


> Mmm probably around $75 for like a truck/SUV or trunk (seen them the other day) and maybe around the $40-$55 rage for a car. And a couple free air trees!  lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i got mine at walmart for $20.still a nice ideal tho


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

have off road stuff like the front bumper with winch is really hard to find. Have some off road parts for 2wd trucks it will pull a lot of ppl. Allowed dogs in there or let customers see what is getting done there vehicles.im a Toyota owner and i hate not seeing what what they are doing to my truck.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

dogs are allowed in our store. we are very dog friendly and i have biscuits  i am workin on putting together a dog section with leashes and other simple items. we are also now a vendor for Toy Tech (lift kits) Truxxx (level kits) and are working on a deal with Total Chaos Fabrication.. they do heavily modified off road suspension kits. its coming together slowly....


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

that's really awesome i mean it. Car dealership sale dogs seat belts uk safety.so now by change because ur the only person that know. How much is a front bumper with winch hook up inside of it??????? i cant find it here unless is home made. u have really good ideas for ur work.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I actually have one of those back seat covers. I have one for all 3 of my cars actually.... could sell booze. A dollar beer night would definitely put $ n the register lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

BullyGal said:


> I would seriously just come in there to sit and listen to them BS all day lol Its got to be short hair Hammond though. I don't like this long hair mess he's got going on lately.


Lol.. I know.. I'd love to spend an hour with them! They crack me up. I have to agree with the short-haired Hammond... May is the only one I can tolerate with that mess of a bird's nest for hair lol.


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

I know. I should have known better to buy a Ford, and one that been recalled every year it was made. LOL. I wanted to tell you that I found these really neat licence plate dog tags on the net. They have every state and all of the info for the dog on them. They are really cool. I am going to get them for Lacy and Bella. :cheers:


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Lacy Lou...when you posted that I had to do a search, found the license plate one but also found drivers license one too...totally have to order one for Bella and put on my keychain!!!

http://http://www.etsy.com/listing/68114691/dog-tag-pet-tag-custom-name-tag

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

